
Could “disordered rock salts” bring order to next-gen lithium batteries? - bookofjoe
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/09/could-disordered-rock-salts-bring-order-to-next-gen-lithium-batteries/
======
bookofjoe
>A disordered rock salt anode for fast-charging lithium-ion batteries

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2637-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2637-6)

